# Shocking Pictures of Life in the Niger Delta



## longknife (Feb 9, 2013)

@ Niger Delta: Rich in oil, yet so poor they slaughter goats, these stunning photos show raw brutality of life | Mail Online

Hope you have a strong stomach.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 9, 2013)

Why don't the thieves share that $4.5 billion in heisted oil? After all, it's all profit to them.


----------



## longknife (Feb 9, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> Why don't the thieves share that $4.5 billion in heisted oil? After all, it's all profit to them.



Well, much to my surprise, I can't disagree with you. Someone is making millions while doing nothing to help these people in abject poverty. The corrupt government is doing nothing and, with all the billions they receive to help such people, the United Nations sits comfortably in their plush offices and cast aspersions on First World nations.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 9, 2013)

Wow you've responded in your own thread. I'm impressed.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 9, 2013)

It is a sad tale. But slaughtering goats is a way of life there. I don't see a connection to the story.
Other than glorifying an already glorified piece of propaganda.


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 9, 2013)

Life will find a way.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 9, 2013)

That reminds me of a song...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kb1H-PQoQY]Yes - Love Will Find A Way - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## waltky (May 12, 2013)

Niger could use some of that food technology...

*UN: Some 800,000 People to Need Food Aid in Niger*
_ May 12, 2013  Some 800,000 people will require food aid in Niger in the coming months despite a good harvest last year due to problems supplying cereals to markets, which have pushed up prices, and an influx of Malian refugees, the United Nations said._


> The U.N. office for humanitarian coordination (OCHA) said they would need food from now until the start of the rainy season, which is usually in July, July and August.  It said the situation was critical in 13 regions surveyed by the government in March, where 84,000 people needed emergency food aid.
> 
> The agency cited problems with supplying food to markets in some areas, such as the northern mining region of Arlit and Tahoua in central Niger and Tillabery in the west, which had driven up cereals prices.
> 
> ...


----------



## JWBooth (May 12, 2013)

longknife said:


> @ Niger Delta: Rich in oil, yet so poor they slaughter goats, these stunning photos show raw brutality of life | Mail Online
> 
> Hope you have a strong stomach.


Hey, cabrito is great, especially when cooked over mesquite.


----------



## Mr. H. (May 12, 2013)

waltky said:


> Niger could use some of that food technology...
> 
> *UN: Some 800,000 People to Need Food Aid in Niger*
> _ May 12, 2013  Some 800,000 people will require food aid in Niger in the coming months despite a good harvest last year due to problems supplying cereals to markets, which have pushed up prices, and an influx of Malian refugees, the United Nations said._
> ...



I bet Niger could use all the corn we turn into useless ethanol.
40% of U.S. corn acres devoted to growing corn for ethanol.
So much ethanol in fact, that 20% of production is exported.


----------



## waltky (Nov 2, 2015)

Shell muckin' up the Niger delta...

* Amnesty report accuses Shell of failing to clean up Niger delta oil spills*
_Monday 2 November 2015 - After examining four oil polluted sites in the Niger delta, the human rights group says they remain ‘visibly contaminated’, though Shell says it has cleaned them_


> Four oil spill sites in Nigeria identified by the UN, which Shell has claimed to have had cleaned up by contractors since 2011, are still polluted, says a report by Amnesty.  One of these sites, the Bomu manifold close to the village of Kegbara Dere in Ogoniland, is Nigeria’s oil central: five major northbound Shell pipelines join four southbound ones which together carry 150,000 barrels of oil a day to the huge oil export terminal at Bonny 50 miles away. The junction is considered so important to the economy of Nigeria and Shell that it is surrounded by a high fence and guarded day and night by the military.
> 
> But the ageing 50-year-old pipes and rusty pumps have burst and spilt large quantities of oil at least seven times since 1990, and in 2009 a fire broke out lasting 36 hours, leading to another major spill. When UN environment programme (Unep) inspectors visited the site in 2010, they found high levels of contamination all around Bomu, pollution 5m deep in places and oil spreading into nearby cassava fields, and water supplies.  Back in 2010, Unep inspectors said, “Nothing appears to have been done about the pollution,” and urged an immediate decontamination of the Bomu manifold along with 60 other heavily polluted sites in Ogoniland, all of which, they said, had been left untouched or only cursorily cleaned up by Shell and other oil companies since the 1970s.
> 
> ...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 2, 2015)

longknife said:


> @ Niger Delta: Rich in oil, yet so poor they slaughter goats, these stunning photos show raw brutality of life | Mail Online
> 
> Hope you have a strong stomach.



   The only part that was really bad was the sludge the dude was boating through.
   The rest of it is just how they live.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 2, 2015)

longknife said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't the thieves share that $4.5 billion in heisted oil? After all, it's all profit to them.
> ...



   I guess when you look at it that way......


----------



## BlackFlag (Nov 2, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Why don't the thieves share that $4.5 billion in heisted oil? After all, it's all profit to them.


Because their handlers from the west will either off them or replace them with someone more obedient.


----------



## BlackFlag (Nov 2, 2015)

longknife said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't the thieves share that $4.5 billion in heisted oil? After all, it's all profit to them.
> ...


Meanwhile the most powerful countries in the UN are the ones profiting from the despicable arrangements they've made with people along the Nile Delta.  And even the citizens who HATE the UN have no problem with these arrangements.  Because they hate the UN for other, totally arbitrary reasons.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Nov 2, 2015)

Goat is a pretty common meal in many parts of the world.  We slaughter goats every once and awhile for cookouts and such.


----------



## BlackFlag (Nov 2, 2015)

Bigfoot said:


> Life will find a way.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 2, 2015)

waltky said:


> Shell muckin' up the Niger delta...
> 
> * Amnesty report accuses Shell of failing to clean up Niger delta oil spills*
> _Monday 2 November 2015 - After examining four oil polluted sites in the Niger delta, the human rights group says they remain ‘visibly contaminated’, though Shell says it has cleaned them_
> ...


So, let's get this straight. Shell owns and operates production and pipeline facilities. Nigerians poke holes in said facilities for the purpose of stealing oil. Nigerians neglect to put corks in the aforementioned holes. Shell gets fined.


----------



## BlackFlag (Nov 2, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Shell muckin' up the Niger delta...
> ...


Meanwhile... $hell makes billlions...


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 2, 2015)

BlackFlag said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't the thieves share that $4.5 billion in heisted oil? After all, it's all profit to them.
> ...


Please define "handlers from the west".


----------



## BlackFlag (Nov 2, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


The foreign investors that actually run the oil industry there.  Maybe there are people from the east too.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 2, 2015)

BlackFlag said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...


At the cost of hundreds of millions and a risk portfolio that would make Evil Knievil cringe. 

...while Nigeria rakes in 30% of the take for doing absolutely jack shit. 

To quote Yoda... "Of speaks he which this one not does".


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 2, 2015)

BlackFlag said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


Why doesn't Nigeria just do all of this themselves? 

Who needs Shell and their billions of dollars of investment and risk?


----------



## BlackFlag (Nov 2, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


Lol yeah... and meanwhile Nigeria is a 3rd world shithole that only the people who Shell pays off benefit from the relationship...

...and you pretend the Nigerians who are doing the work are raking it in for doing absolutely jack shit.


----------



## BlackFlag (Nov 2, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


If their leaders weren't being paid off by foreigners, I'm sure they WOULD do this all by themselves.  Meanwhile the foreigners all benefit by funneling money to horrific dictators.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 2, 2015)

BlackFlag said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


I guess the big question is, where did $67 billion go? 

Shell pays $67 bil in oil and gas taxes, royalties to Nigeria over 2008-2012 - Natural Gas | Platts News Article & Story


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 2, 2015)

BlackFlag said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


Oh, they're being paid off by foreigners allright...

Shell pays $67 bil in oil and gas taxes, royalties to Nigeria over 2008-2012 - Natural Gas | Platts News Article & Story

Gimme some references re: "money to horrific dick taters".


----------



## BlackFlag (Nov 2, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


That's not actually the question.  The actual question is where did about 10 billion dollars go... and if you don't know, then you're an idiot.


----------



## BlackFlag (Nov 2, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


Yeah, foreigners love the arrangement of leaving Nigeria as a 3rd world shithole, ruled by a dictator.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 2, 2015)

BlackFlag said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


My, but you are a dandy. All wordified with nothing to show for it. 

You are not Brotch material. Just plain ol' bitch scrapings.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 2, 2015)

BlackFlag said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


If my math is correct, 67 is bigger than 10. 

Or are you a Common Core Whore?


----------



## BlackFlag (Nov 2, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


10 billion is how much the article said was not acounted for.  Guess where it went.


----------



## Agit8r (Nov 4, 2015)

I thought meat just came wrapped in plastic on a little tray of styrofoam! OMG!


----------

